

RestoreCached - Restore the Google cached button - DustinCalim
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nhihjhedaljdlpkcpfbplafgfkcijobc

======
DustinCalim
I just whipped up a a simple extension for Chrome users to put the Cached
button back in the right place, and avoid all the BS preview windows Google
has implemented. Enjoy!

